# Cherry Red Exhaust!



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave::wave:BRAND NEW BRIGGS & STRATTON 8.5 HP BOUGHT IT LAST DECEMBER. WHEN THROWING SNOW ,THE MUFFLER TURNS CHERRY RED.I KNOW THESE ENGINES RUN VERY LEAN.ALSO THIS ENGINE HAS KNOW THROTTLE CONTROL,IT DESIGNED TO RUN FULL THROTTLE ACCORDING TO THE DEALER.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

townwrench,i would take it back to the selling or servicing dealer and have them check on jetting sizes.could be jetted for different altitude,( different part of usa ).


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Because of the proximity of the muffler to the engine, a cherry red muffler is not unusual. Most any small engine will produce some glow from the exhaust, particularly if you run it in subdued light or in the dark.


----------

